# uae drivers licence?



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Went to get driver's licence today at union coop on Al wasl as husband went there recently only to find It's closed can anyone tell me where the nearest one is to jumeira? 
Thanks


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Scottishnewbie said:


> Went to get driver's licence today at union coop on Al wasl as husband went there recently only to find It's closed can anyone tell me where the nearest one is to jumeira?
> Thanks


The Barsha Police station is near to Jumeirah


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

I've been told next to mall of emirates! Am going tomorrow to convert my uk licence to UAE! Eye test complete at last.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

craignewcastle said:


> I've been told next to mall of emirates! Am going tomorrow to convert my uk licence to UAE! Eye test complete at last.


That is what I've mentioned ..... next to MOE .... Barsha Police station


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

My only worry is on the police website they send you to HQ new terminal 2...??? Confused.com


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

I did mine at the one across the street from MOE in 10 mins. No need to go anywhere else.


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi 
Was that at police station across from moe?


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

There is the Dubai Courts and the larger white building next to it. It is across Um Suquim rd from MOE.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Scottishnewbie said:


> Hi
> Was that at police station across from moe?


It is easier if you think of it as being next to Gold and Diamond Park - just along the service road heading south towards the MOE


----------



## craigabz (Feb 4, 2012)

Is it quicker to get the eye test done first at an opticians before heading for the MOE test centre?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

It is just as easy to do the eye test at the test centre. Or have it done before, up to you really.


----------



## craigabz (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks Wanda, if i'm in one of the malls i'll pop in to an opticians and get it done.


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

I got eye test done at union coop on al wasl took about 2 mins and was 100ds


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

Scottishnewbie said:


> Went to get driver's licence today at union coop on Al wasl as husband went there recently only to find It's closed can anyone tell me where the nearest one is to jumeira?
> Thanks


I have just experienced too that the RTA customer centre is not anymore at the union coop opposite Al Safa, but has been moved to Al Manara centre, just in front of Noor Islamic bank metro station, sea side of SZR. Before exit 43 if you go towards Jebel Ali.


----------



## ahmed007 (Mar 11, 2012)

there an rta office on shk zayed road, its in between the 2nd and 3rd interchange on the right. U cant miss it. I think its the manara exit u take


----------



## RafaelHiggo (Mar 24, 2012)

*Driving*

which is better edi orr belhasa???


----------



## RafaelHiggo (Mar 24, 2012)

and how long will it taake?? will it help if i have a sa driving licence?


----------



## RafaelHiggo (Mar 24, 2012)

*sa-South Africa


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

RafaelHiggo said:


> and how long will it taake?? will it help if i have a sa driving licence?


If you have both passport and DL from SA, then you can transfer your DL to a UAE one - no lessons or driving test required. 

See here for the transfer process: Convert a foreign driving license to drive in Dubai

teuchter


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

teuchter said:


> If you have both passport and DL from SA, then you can transfer your DL to a UAE one - no lessons or driving test required.
> 
> See here for the transfer process: Convert a foreign driving license to drive in Dubai
> 
> teuchter


I was looking at the checklist in the website above, what about the NOC ? Is the first time I hear it mentioned.

Is needed only for - say - wifes on husband sponsor visa or should I head again to my HR for the umpteenth declaration of my company about something they couldn't possibly care less, before going to RTA ?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

ziokendo said:


> I was looking at the checklist in the website above, what about the NOC ? Is the first time I hear it mentioned.
> 
> Is needed only for - say - wifes on husband sponsor visa or should I head again to my HR for the umpteenth declaration of my company about something they couldn't possibly care less, before going to RTA ?


You'll need to make another trip to HR 

(Welcome to Dubai )

teuchter


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

I didn't need a NOC because I was sponsored by a company. They said it was only needed if sponsor was an individual.

Your mileage may vary, however.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

xchaos777 said:


> I didn't need a NOC because I was sponsored by a company. They said it was only needed if sponsor was an individual.
> 
> Your mileage may vary, however.


Clearly another inconsistency in their policy then, as I needed one in spite of my sponsor being a large multinational corporation  (Why am I not surprised?) 

teuchter


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Clearly another inconsistency in their policy then, as I needed one in spite of my sponsor being a large multinational corporation  (Why am I not surprised?)
> 
> teuchter


Ok, I have been this morning to the RTA, to whom it may concern, note that :

> On top floor of Union Coop next to Safa Park there is no more a RTA branch since a couple of months.

> Barsha Big RTA branch on First Gulf Bank metro station is no longer open from 7.30am to 14.30 , as stated in their website, but from 08.00 am to 14.00. Good news is that they have like a dozen counters and process seemed very straightforward.

> There is another branch in Al Manara center (on Noor Islamic bank metro station, SZR side) which should observe the same timing, despite on rta website they state a 9am to 9pm timing.

> a NOC from the company is required only if you haven't a specific job title. The list was in Arab, but most likely if it's not "manager" or anything like that you need to wait for the HR to move their b*** and have a NOC signed.

> If you held the new European Union driving license for more than 10 years (the plastic one), most likely it has been renewed for further 10 years with a simple sticker behind it.
This is not accepted by RTA (£$!"£!#!) so I will need to go to the consulate to have them write a letter for a 60Dhs fee (in my case), and head back to the RTA.
Had I knew it before leaving my home country I would had it reported as lost and replaced with a new one to avoid the hassle.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

ziokendo said:


> > a NOC from the company is required only if you haven't a specific job title. The list was in Arab, but most likely if it's not "manager" or anything like that you need to wait for the HR to move their b*** and have a NOC signed.


Well, I had a specific job title (which was "XXXX *Director*"), yet still needed an NOC. Just another inconsistency 

teuchter


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Well, I had a specific job title (which was "XXXX *Director*"), yet still needed an NOC. Just another inconsistency
> 
> teuchter


Do you have an indonesian passport?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Do you have an indonesian passport?


Nope, that's the OH...no licence transfer possible; 40 hours of lessons and test required .

(I'm a UK citizen )

teuchter


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Nope, that's the OH...no licence transfer possible; 40 hours of lessons and test required .
> 
> (I'm a UK citizen )
> 
> teuchter


 
What is OH?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> What is OH?


Other half 

teuchter


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Well, I had a specific job title (which was "XXXX *Director*"), yet still needed an NOC. Just another inconsistency


Indeed there is room for personal interpretation, as said the rta employee this morning was going trough a list in arabic.

Let's say you work behind that counter and on that list you have something written in Arabic that to you means "Personnel Director", and your job title written in english on the passport is, I don't know, "Human Resources Director". If the person behind the counter is strict or just doesn't know any better, will tell you that you need a NOC, while someone else at his place could understand it's the same title and process the application straight away.

By the way the lady this morning was very kind and genuinely sorry that I had to come back getting the letter from the consulate because of that f***ing sticker on my license, I can't imagine receiving a different treatment in my own country, I am still fed up, but I can't blame her.


----------



## bjpause (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey guys, check out the RTA site there is a map with the location of all the driver licensing centre, the Al Barsha RTA office is seriously easy to find, same building as the law courts, There is an on the spot eye test centre around the side of the main building, a small coffee shop a huge parking and efficient elctronic calling system a real doddle. Application form on the RHS of the entrance to the room,Two photo's(3 if you need the eye test) Oriiginal UK license, Passport with residence visa, NOC if needed, Copy of sponsors letter if needed, take copies of everything plus, credit card or cash to pay and you are one


----------

